# WA - Driving License Process



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello WA Expats,

Please share your experience on WA Driving license process. 

Interstate & overseas drivers

Overseas license transfer - How long did it take ?

If the Overseas license transfer is not from the recognized country, then starting from giving the test to obtaining the license how long does it take practically?

Once you land in there apart from WA Driving license / Medicare card any other local proof of identity which is pretty much easier and quicker to obtain (Recognized by the realestate agents / landlords) ?

Thanks for your inputs in advance.

Cheers !


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

The other standard accepted forms of primary ID I'm aware of are Passport, birth certificate, military personnel card or firearms permit. Don't think you'll fancy joining the army when you arrive Maddy. 

For a drivers licence if your transfering from recognised country in WA it takes about 1-2 weeks to receive your WA licence. You just go along to the local department office and they do the transfer there. It costs around $75 for a year from memory or $150 for 5. I may be wrong on these as it was while ago.

If you are not from a recognised country but are from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh or Indonesia and have all the documentation noted on the site for verification then i think they'll also do it at the same time. 

If you don't fall into the category above you'll need to sit a full test. Which has to be booked and consists of a theory test and practical assessment. So will take a while. 

Getting registered for Medicare is the easiest if you're on a Perm Resident Visa. It also takes about two weeks to get your card but the really important bit is your number which they'll issue you with at the office when you apply. Like the licence you go along to the local medicare office and complete a form with proof of your visa and they'll give you a print out with it on this is a s good as the plastic card and any perm resident or temp resident from a reciprocal country can get one. 

The only tricky thing about the above is your address which is required for both. We used our short term rental address and my work address, we then changed them as soon as we moved. 

There are lots of migrants to Perth and realtors are used to dealing with foreign documentation and proofs, it shouldn't hold you off looking for a long term rental if you don't have Aus ID. If you can get a hold of any it will help but with your passport and birth certificates along with a copy of your visa and bank details and evidence you can pay the rent they'll have enough for most realtors to go on.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Marcus. Will the 'Proof of age' card given by WA govt serve as a temporary local identity card evidence in the interim (Before getting the WA License or Medicare) ?


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks Marcus. Will the 'Proof of age' card given by WA govt serve as a temporary local identity card evidence in the interim (Before getting the WA License or Medicare) ?


Anything with an official state stamp on it should be welcomed as ID. These are normally used for the under 20's without Driver licences to prove they are 18 for the purpose of buying alchohol.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks Marcus. Will the 'Proof of age' card given by WA govt serve as a temporary local identity card evidence in the interim (Before getting the WA License or Medicare) ?


I've got one and got it only because I was tired of walking around with my passport and I am also intending on applying for my WA driver's license and would have been short of one document, based on their revised list of documents that needs to be provided. You can download the application form from the website and it cost $25 to get it processed. Takes a few minutes to get the formalities done. I got my card in less than a week.

I'm thanking my lucky stars that I learnt to drive in the UK as I can just do a straight swap of my driver's license. One of my friends here is getting her driver's license and she's been complaining that the process is rather lengthy if you have to do it from scratch.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Marcus.

For the benefit of all - Link for applying POA card : Proof of age card

Cheers...


----------

